# vampire bloodlines patches, mods, aber welche?



## phily (15. Mai 2011)

guten abend zusammen,

ein kumpel und ich haben grade seit langer zeit mal wieder vampire bloodlines rausgekramt, fühlen uns aber "leicht" überfordert aufgrund der mods und fanpatches. 

könnte einer von euch uns helfen und sagen welche must have patches es gibt (vor allem grafikverbesserungen wären wichtig) und wie die patchreihenfolge bei den fanpatches ist? gibt es da full patches oder sind das alle incremental?

liebe grüße


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst nur den aktuellsten Patch zu installieren: http://rpgnation.onlinewelten.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=8649

Das ist auch ein noch sehr aktives Bloodlines Forum.

Da gibts auch einen Mod Bereich, eine echte Grafik Mod wie etwa die Half Life Cinematic gibts aber meines Wissens nicht. Macht aber nix, nach ner halben Stunde spielen hast du dich an die alte Grafik gewöhnt und tauchst voll in das Spiel ab, das garantiere ich


----------



## phily (15. Mai 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort.   da geb ich dir ohne zweifel recht, das spiel ist so oder so genial.

habe aber in einem forumsbeitrag der pcgameshardware gelesen, das es eine grafik mod von enb series gibt ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,743453/Klassiker-mit-Maximalgrafik-dank-Mods-Vampire-The-Masquerade-Bloodlines/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/). das würd ich ja schon gern mal ausprobieren, aber die verlinkte seite, wo die mod zu kriegen sein soll, zeigt mir einen 404 seitenfehler, wenn ich auf die rubrik mods...usw. gehe.

so oder so, schade das es keine spiele mehr gibt, die solch ein setting oder eine atmosphäre haben. wie geil wäre ein spiel mit einem ähnlichen hintergrund, schön düster, mit neuster technik und einer welt von der größe eines oblivion/ fallout 3/ new vegas


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts noch Mods: http://planet-vampire.com/modules/files/index.php?id=2
Ob es da auch diesen oder einen anderen Grafikmod gibt, weiß ich aber nicht. Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, das sich einige Mods nicht mit dem riesigen Fanpatch vertragen.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Mai 2011)

phily schrieb:


> ... aber die verlinkte seite, wo die mod zu kriegen sein soll, zeigt mir einen 404 seitenfehler, wenn ich auf die rubrik mods...usw. gehe...


Ich habe nur diesen Patch von ENBSeries gefunden, soll auch ein Problem mit niedrig aufgelösten Texturen beheben.
enbdev.com/VampireMemoryFix.zip 

Von dieser Seite.
enbdev.com/download_en.htm 

Edit: Glaube das könnte die Mod sein:
enbdev.com/enbseries_vampirembl_v0076a.zip


----------



## phily (16. Mai 2011)

hab die mod mal ausprobiertt, sieht auf jeden fall nen stück besser aus als vorher. danke für den link


----------

